# Personal bowhunting goal reached.



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I have been looking to hunt a decent Nyala with my bow for many years, along the way I have had a great time in stalking and passing many a bull. Looking for "that" bull, the one that has everything that defines a trophy Nyala. Today was my day...

I have been hunting the same property for quite some time as I believed there are some great trophies, I have seen many a bull at a distance that would make any hunters knees weak! I thought today to be a good day to go see if I could find something for the pot as I was itching to get in the veldt again. I was driving around looking for an Impala herd in a stalkable position when my eyes caught something red on an opposite hill, my binos showed it to be two Nyala females, a little scouting revealed what looked to be a mature bull holding to some thick brush. I just had a peculiar feeling about the hidden bull so I decided to park the bakkie and slowly make my way over there.

Keeping the wind in my favour I soon found myself about 80yards from the small group, I dropped to my knees and used my binos to see if I could find the bull. My heart nearly skipped a beat when I saw him...... for the rest of the story of how I got to put a single arrow through both the lungs of my 29" bull, you will have to keep an eye on the Africas Bowhunter...:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Yippeee, Engee, what a nice bull:darkbeer:
My congratulation Boet, I am very nuuskierig for the full story.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats Boet,

Thats an awesome trophy.


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Engee ek is saam met jou bly!

Baie geluk!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Blerrie mooi bul Engee!!!!!


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Engee,

That's a great looking trophy.

Congratulations!:wink:


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Briljant!

Baie geluk Engee, dis 'n baie mooi trofee.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Pragtig, Engee. VWD!!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Moerse nice.:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Awesome!

The closest I'll likely ever get to one of them is my TV set.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations Engee!!!
What an awesome great Nyala trophy bull.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Nyala*

Fantastiese trofee.Dit maak dit nog indrukwekkender as jy van die voet af gedoen het!Geluk Engee!
Philip


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Great!*

Baie geluk Engee! Jou knieë is seker nou nog lam! Dit is 'n baie mooi trofee, "the stuff dreams are made of"!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Mooi Maat jy bewe seker nog steeds?


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

Congrats Engee-a beautiful trophy!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dankie ouens, ja nee, die lekkerste van so 'n trofee is die shakes wat jy na die tyd kry!! What a rush!


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

*Nyala*

Engee

Great! The best thing about this trophy is that you stalked him and that's really what counts. Also nice to see that the bull is properly mature and that the hair between the horns at the bases is dark. 

Cheers

Balky


----------

